# DNS server settings / Domain Controller



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

So, playing around with HyperV
setup two domain controllers (windows 2003)
and two Terminal Servers (windows 2008 )

both Domain Controllers take forever to start up
stuck on Preparing network connections 
stuck there for about 4-8 mins before it gets to the login screen


I suspect my DNS server on the DCs are incorrect or misconfigured, but not sure exactly what I am missing
can anyone shed some light on me , how this is supposed to be configured

Ip range i am using is 10.10.10.xx 
ad1 = 181 (xx)
ad2=182 (xx)
ts1=183 (xx)
ts2=184 (xx)

TIA


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Primary DNS for a domain controller should point to itself, secondary should be the other domain controller. Has the domain information fully replicated from the first domain controller to the second? The windows logs are you friend.


----------

